# Your favorite movies



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So what are some of your favorite movies?
Which have you liked enough to collect, or don't mind watching again?
Mine are fairly common ones, maybe I'll find some off of you guys that were off my radar.

Excorsist, The Shining, Fargo, Taxi Driver.
On the lighter side, I've always liked the pairing of Spade and Farley,
in Tommy Boy and Blacksheep.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Goodfellas, No Country for Old Men, Fargo, Pulp Fiction, True Romance, Heat, A Fish Called Wanda, The Shining, Shawshank, Beyond the Lighted Stage, Carlito's Way, Spinal Tap, American Beauty, Borat, Se7en, and the original True Grit. 

In the past 2 years; The Town, The Fighter and Take Shelter were all excellent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

all the early movies by these guys.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Four Lions
Bad Boy Bubby
Super
Yojimbo
2001
Shaun of the Dead
Inside Man
The Thing
Escape From New York
Get The ******
Sunshine
Plains Trains & Automobiles
Arlington Road
Big Lebowski
Young Einstein
Mother
Office Space
Starship Troopers
Robocop
Eraser


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Star Wars triology....wich i've seen, hum, a little over 30 times at the theatre..LOL

and Indiana Jones Series..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You got to love the original Blues Brothers movie


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Lord of the Rings triology
Kill Bill


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Never too old for "The Wizard of OZ"... and if you get passed the acting "Crossroads" has wicked guitar licks in it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

once
despicable me
the others
liberty heights
the reader
milena
lost in translation
fargo


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

On the Waterfront
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
The Black Stallion


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

"Blues Brothers", just about the only movie I've watched more than once. "Zodiac" is also one I'd like an encore performance of.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to many to list but here are a few:

Enter the Dragon
The Gods Must be Crazy
LOR
Shane
Joe Kidd
Outlaw Josey Wales
First couple of Indiana Jones
Romancing the Stone
Blood Simple
Maltese Falcon
A Christmas Story
Last of the Mohicans
Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes
The Godfather
12 Angry men
The Thing
The Day The Earth Caught Fire


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

True Grit
Falling down
Apocalypse now
Attack of the killer tomatoes 
Casablanca
Bridge on the river Kwai


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

-2 to Dave for putting 'I'm Romancing the Stone' in my head. You get +1 back for mentioning The Gods Must Be Crazy, I haven't thought about that one in (20?) years.

Apocalypse is amazing, as is Bridge/Kwai - I like your taste, mechanic.

NBTerry mentioned Goodfellas, if it's on TV I'm not flipping past it, I'll stay there and watch though I've seen it a dozen times or so.

KickAss and Inglorious Basterds are 2 recent favourites, along with UP! My wife does daycare here, so we get ALL the new release cartoons...many of them are really good


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I tend to give myself a couple "sick days" a year to watch All The Presidents Men and/or The Big Sleep.

Big Lebowski and M*A*S*H probably make the list, as well as any out of Caddyshack/Fletch/Slap Shot/Animal House/Blues Brothers/Fast Times...

Anybody ever see Caddyshack 2 more than once?


Didn't think so.


View attachment 1539


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Casablanca
Taxi Driver
The Deer Hunter
Citizen Kane
Gone With The Wind (.....I know it's corny but it's a great flick)
All Quiet On The Western Front
Blues Brothers (....not a classic but it still make's me laugh)


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

To Kill a Mockingbird
The Usual Suspects
Being There


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> To Kill a Mockingbird
> The Usual Suspects
> Being There



Those 3 are classics! Great choices!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Goodfellas


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm encouraged to see so many mentions for Fargo, one of my favorites.


It's hard to make a short list without missing something significant, but here are a few.

Fargo
the Godfather 
the Godfather II
The Blues Brothers
the Wizard of Oz
Goodfellas
Home Alone II
Oh Brother, where art thou
Shawshank Redemption
Pulp Fiction


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Bubba HoTep

Jesus Christ - Vampire Hunter

Eraserhead

...Yeah, I have mildly odd tastes


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like older movies mostly

So in random order, off the top of my head, here's a list-

Harvey
Planet of the Apes (original)
The Great Escape
Ben Hur
The Robe
Monty Python & the Holy Grail
The Return of the Pink Panther
Silverado
The Good, the Bad & the Ugly


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Kingpin /There's Something About Mary
Tommy Boy
Pretty much anything by Monty Python has some good bits.
A Fistful Of Dollars/The Good, The Bad & The Ugly
Star Wars/Empire Strikes Back
Kolya

Can't stand formulaic blockbuster action pics or horror. For espionage thrillers I prefer to read the books as the nuances of Ludlum & LeCarre rarely transfer to the big screen.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Bubba HoTep
> 
> Jesus Christ - Vampire Hunter
> 
> ...


Bubba Ho Tep is a good'un and sorely overlooked. great soundtrack.

JC-VH was a locally-made flick from Ottawa's Lee DeMarbre, who recently rescued a couple of local theatres and turned them into repertory cinemas.

Never did see Eraserhead, oddly enough, but I kind of like David Lynch works. You reminded me just how much I loved _The Straight Story_.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

The Sting
The Natural
The Commitments
The Big Chill 
Sometimes A Great Notion
All The Presidents Men
That Thing You Do


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My kids (now grown up) and I continue to share Princess Bride, The Labrynth (David Bowie), The Incredibles, Groundhog Day. In December it's Christmas Story, Going My Way, It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

(In a bad mock French accent) - "I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your gender direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries."


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Princess Bridge
Spaceballs
Airplane
Pretty much any Clint Eastwood western
Young Guns and Young Guns II
Big Lebowski
Predator
The Crow
Star Wars Trilogy
Indiana Jones (minus Crystal Skull)
The Hustler/Colour of Money
Top Gun

I'm sure there's lots of others I like, y'know, like thinking movies and stuff, but these are the ones I keep coming back to.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned "Cool Hand Luke". An incredible performance by Mr. Paul Newman.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Cool Hand Luke = sweatiest movie ever.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

fretboard said:


> Cool Hand Luke = sweatiest movie ever.


Agreed. I can't believe it's been 45 years since that movie came out. I was a teenager, Expo 67 was hot and I took a honey named Gail to see this flick. This is one of my favourite short scenes from this movie. Only time you will see Paul Newman playing a Banjo and singing.


[video=youtube;dG9tuuznL1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG9tuuznL1Y[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Some good choices so far. Aside from some of the previously mentioned classics here are some of my favourites are:

Grosse Pointe Blank
High Fidelity
Just Friends
Horrible Bosses
Matrix Trilogy
Pulp Fiction
Shawshank Redemption
Four Lions
Fifty Dead Men Walking
Old School
The Other Guys
Taken
Chronicle
The Departed
Tropic Thunder
The Usual Suspects

Man, I could go on forever....


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

It would be a looooong list, so I'll stick to four:

Donnie Brasco
A Bridge Too Far
Patton
Reservoir Dogs

I pulled Donnie Brasco out of a $5 bargain bin last month. Since I got it, I can't stop watching it. It won't be long until I have the entire film memorized. ;-) I tend to do that with movies I like.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Reservoir Dogs is another good choice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> (In a bad mock French accent) - "I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your gender direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries."





laristotle said:


>


For some reason I can't post pictures--I get the pop up, paste in my URL and it won't do anything except cancel...

So...
I told him we already got one


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

got that problem too.
reload the page, then 
post the pic.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my favs? first up is the highest grossing foriegn language film of all time in the history of film. it recieved 4 oscars, and 
another 84 wins & 92 nominations for other awards. it is indeed the finest movie ever made, it has everything you go to the movies for: *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon*. i can recite everyones lines, in their entirety. my wife hates it. ive seen it that many times. after that? in no order:

*rocky 1
a tale of 2 sisters* (the original version not the crappy hollwood remake) this movie woulda made hitchcock pack up and go home.
*oldboy*
*the sea is watching
when the last sword is drawn
the twilight samurai
caddyshack
joe vs the volcano
big trouble in little china*






fretboard said:


> I tend to give myself a couple "sick days" a year to watch All The Presidents Men and/or The Big Sleep.
> 
> Big Lebowski and M*A*S*H probably make the list, as well as any out of Caddyshack/Fletch/Slap Shot/Animal House/Blues Brothers/Fast Times...
> 
> ...


i really never liked jackie mason anyhow. i suppose chase and the others were stuck by some contract deal. otherwise i doubt they all woulda fell for something that smelly. dude, that pic is totally awesome. 
it's now my desktop


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> got that problem too.
> reload the page, then
> post the pic.












Hmm, it worked...
Thanks.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Just some of them...

Lord Of The Rings
Dr. Zhivago
The Gumball Rally
The Shawshank Redemption
Cars
Gone With The Wind
Back To The Future
Independence Day
Some Like It Hot
Valley Girl
Empire Records
Happy Gilmore
Star Wars Trilogy
Casablanca
the first Nightmare On Elm Street

There's lots more, but this is enough for now, I'm hogging bandwidth!
-Mikey


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Three of my favourites were Chinatown ('74), The Third Man ('49) and the Manchurian Candidate ('62). The Cincinnati Kid was pretty good too. (How could it miss with Ann-Margret and Tuesday Weld?)

I generally prefer the original versions, re-makes tend to dissappoint. I feel the same about recordings as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Haven't seen the first one (and I'm not inclined to).
But, I wouldn't mind catching this one. lol.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll second Crouching Tiger as a classic. Also (in the foreign vein) Fearless (Jet Li), Curse of The Golden Flower, and my all time fave..Ip Man 1 and 2. Donny Yen plays Ip Man, Bruce Lee's real life mentor. Highly recommended!!


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

One movie stands about the rest: The Princess Bride.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Any Vincent Price movie. The Dr. Phibes ones are great.
The original Metropolis. The wife got me the 2010 restoration.
Fantasia.
Easy Rider and The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Rankin/Bass 1977 The Hobbit and Ralph Bakshi 1978 Lord of The Rings. Animated and on VHS. 
Tho it's not a movie as such, Concert for George.
Movies directed by Roger Corman and Russ Meyer.

Most new movies out now, including the Lord of The Rings trilogy, just don't seem to appeal to me.


----------

